# Name that wheel: OZ racing directional content inside :)



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Picked up some OZ racing directionnal wheels (2 rh, 2 lh ) 
14X6 et33 4X100 

Manufactured 1986 

Tried to find some info on the net but only found OZ turbines, but they are not the same: the turbines have a lot more fins compared to these. 

Can anyone chime in with more info on these?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

posted in 2007 on the tex: 
Someone thought they were named type 55's: Nope, no match... 
Someone thought they were refered as sawblades: Nope nothing...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

We could not find any info here, sorry !


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

they have the same style as the 3 piece turbo's that oz made in the 80's/90's i wonder if they are just an oem wheel with oz markings


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

It seems they are called bubble-car... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4939094-Oldschool-wheels-anyone/page3 

3rd post from the bottom... 
Thanks Vortex for your wealth for information!


----------



## DasChupacabra (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey, just wanted to chime in with the info I have on them. I'd made a post about 2 weeks before you about a set I'd found but i guess they got passed by. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5306490 The Bubblecar wheels are identical and made by OZ as well, but these are actually MSW Type 1901 A (I've got 3 from '84 and one from '86). I couldn't find any info on them other than a post on a UK based Caddy forum and like 3 pics. 

Hope I could help some :thumbup:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes they are type 1901A from MSW, but it looks like they were marketed under the "bubble car" trade name.
I have the original "typ 1901A" stickers still on the barrels  and nothing came up on my searches...


----------



## DasChupacabra (Nov 3, 2006)

fredybender said:


> Yes they are type 1901A from MSW, but it looks like they were marketed under the "bubble car" trade name.
> I have the original "typ 1901A" stickers still on the barrels  and nothing came up on my searches...


I'm in the same boat with the searching, I was only saying that because yours have the MSW caps. And I have the stickers as well, just in MUCH ****tier shape hahaha 16 years sitting on a car in a junkyard in New England will do that :laugh:


----------



## Cintos (Sep 5, 2014)

4 of these MSW wheels came on my 1984 5000 S Turbo. 7J x 15. I only have 3 of the caps. They are in reasonable shape. Any interest? Anyone have a cap or a single matching one for my spare tire well?

PO had mounted 2 of them incorrectly as for rotation direction. It sat for almost 20years before dumped at auction.


----------



## vw62rag (Dec 6, 2006)

pmed you cintos



Cintos said:


> 4 of these MSW wheels came on my 1984 5000 S Turbo. 7J x 15. I only have 3 of the caps. They are in reasonable shape. Any interest? Anyone have a cap or a single matching one for my spare tire well?
> 
> PO had mounted 2 of them incorrectly as for rotation direction. It sat for almost 20years before dumped at auction.
> 
> ...


----------

